# Freshly ground wheat flour



## bourbon (Jul 24, 2009)

Stopped at a gristmill on the way home from work and to my surprise they only grind up flour to order. SO I asked if I could watch and sure enough, I got to watch them grind it up. Very cool. They told me to store it refrigerated because there are no preservatives in it. Supposedly the wheat come from Montana. Can't wait to make a loaf of bread now


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 24, 2009)

There is a great wheat that I like from Keeline, Wy (they grow and grind it), but not always available to me. My next favorite is Wheat Montana flour that I can get from Wal-Mart.


----------



## Loprraine (Jul 24, 2009)

> Stopped at a gristmill on the way home from work


 
Wow.  You sure are lucky.  Is therre a variety of flours you can buy?


----------



## bourbon (Jul 24, 2009)

Loprraine said:


> Wow.  You sure are lucky.  Is therre a variety of flours you can buy?



They had wheat today. It was the first time I had been in there and they are only open 2 days a week.


----------

